# Hear are some pic/vid of my strobes install



## mrwinter (Jul 30, 2009)

I have installed a whelen edge 9m with a traffic advisor I put the switches for the light bar in the console to hide them. The rest you can see in the pic enjoy The video should be up shortly


----------



## mrwinter (Jul 30, 2009)

Hear is the video link it should be up shortly

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/tq7_aa3eEMTptP7kuL2lcg?feat=directlink


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Besides having to hold my computer sideways and upside down it looks like you got one heck of a nice setup in that gm!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

deere615;842518 said:


> Besides having to hold my computer sideways and upside down it looks like you got one heck of a nice setup in that gm!


Haha what he said.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

those in the clearance light look pretty effective......nice job


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice work with the LED's in the cab and clearance lights, that looks slick!

Too many strobes for my liking though, how bad is your migraine after a long night of plowing?


----------



## mrwinter (Jul 30, 2009)

wizardsr;843284 said:


> Nice work with the LED's in the cab and clearance lights, that looks slick!
> 
> Too many strobes for my liking though, how bad is your migraine after a long night of plowing?


Thankyou.. The truck I plowed with last year just had one revolving light, I put the light bar on the truck more for the traffic advisor so will see.


----------



## mrwinter (Jul 30, 2009)

Dissociative;843273 said:


> those in the clearance light look pretty effective......nice job


The clearance are pretty effective I have been told several times by local PD to shut them off because they are to bright, you should see when I turn them on high


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

wow.......please share more.....i remember your thread but never checked back on it...


----------



## mrwinter (Jul 30, 2009)

Dissociative;843438 said:


> wow.......please share more.....i remember your thread but never checked back on it...


. I was board on a rainy week I could not ride my Harley so I added some leds to the cab lights and cargo lights. I had that switch that Chevy gives you in the plow prep and I could not let that go to waste. Its not bright but like you I love to tinker with lights


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

Mr Winter, What type of lights did you install in the cargo light in the rear? are they the same in the clearence lights in the front? They look great!


----------



## mrwinter (Jul 30, 2009)

snow game;844102 said:


> Mr Winter, What type of lights did you install in the cargo light in the rear? are they the same in the clearence lights in the front? They look great!


Snow Game they are 18 led bulbs I got them from autodirectsave.com they are not the same ones in the clearance lights hope that helps


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

Mr Winter,
Did the 18LED come with their own power supply or do I have to get one seperate? What did you put in the marker lights? Those prices look good from autodirect, do they stand behind what they sell?
Thanks


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

Hell, I was a cop for 25 years and never had a light bar that bright or with that much intensity! Does the plow still go up with all of those light going? If anybody ever runs into you, the cop will figure they HAVE TO be drunk!!


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

im looking to have something also done in my cargo lights , anyone?


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

Man that looks SICK!!!! Good work


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

You truck is awesome!!!

If you ever sell it let me know!!

is that and LT1?


----------



## phammer1 (Oct 27, 2009)

You ever have any seizures in that thing??? NICE JOB!!!


----------



## mrwinter (Jul 30, 2009)

snow game;844901 said:


> Mr Winter,
> Did the 18LED come with their own power supply or do I have to get one seperate? What did you put in the marker lights? Those prices look good from autodirect, do they stand behind what they sell?
> Thanks


Snow game the set I got did come with a power supply and the marker lights were from the same place I think they were 5" leds I did a mode on the cab lights I will post some pic


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

that is soooooooo trick.......


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Why does your video not work for me? POS computer!!! why not just use youtube? Oh well, your pics look good!


----------



## FEFMedia (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice work.. wow


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Now those are some serious as.s lights.
Lookin Good.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

any chance you have more details on what you did in the cargo lights? I'm not seeing 18 led on that website


----------



## mrwinter (Jul 30, 2009)

Bruce'sEx;848302 said:


> any chance you have more details on what you did in the cargo lights? I'm not seeing 18 led on that website


BrucesEX
What I did was 
1 removed the third brake light
2 remove the cargo lamps/ you will loose the use of the cargo light
3 drill out the existing cargo lamps to 1" I used a uni bit easy
4 mount the leds in the new hole the kit comes with foam tape supports I screwed them also with black tek screws for metal studs be sure to pre drill
5 the wiring can come from two sources the existing cargo lamp feed or what I used was feed from the button that GM gives for the plow prep pack the leds and small power pack fit in the back with no problem when you pull the light out you will see a raceway to pull wires if you go that rout,
It not hard just use the uni bit multi step drill bit to drill the holes it will center it self go slow hope that helps type this link in ebay and you will see what I ordered
(18 LED Headlight Hide A Way Strobe)


----------

